# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Ahorrar Agua >  Una tesis corrobora que no hay relación entre modernización de regadíos y ahorro de agua

## Salut

Como he comentado en varios lugares de este foro (p.ej. aquí y aquí), se está idolatrando la "modernización de regadíos" como medida de ahorro de agua -muchas veces a costa del bolsillo del agricultor o del contribuyente-, sin que esto sea realmente cierto.

He aquí una tesis que lo corrobora:




> *Una tesis corrobora que no hay relación entre modernización de regadíos y ahorro de agua*
> 
> Una tesis doctoral leída recientemente por el profesor del Departamento de Ingeniería Agroforestal de la UdL, Lluís Cots, demuestra que la modernización del regadío no conlleva siempre un ahorro de agua.
> 
> La tesis se ha basado en un modelo que permite cuantificar los recursos hídricos actuales y simular los que estarían disponibles en un futuro si se modernizaran los regadíos.
> 
> Los datos, que se han obtenido midiendo durante 3 años (2000-2002) la variación de caudal del río Corb en la confluencia en el Segre, a la altura de Vilanova de la Barca, han sido analizados en *un modelo de simulación realizado por este profesor y miembro del Grupo en Ingeniería Hidráulica, Hidrológica y Medio Rural de la UdL, que ha permitido prever cómo afectaría un cambio del sistema riego* actual de superficie (riego de gravedad) al de presión (aspersión y goteo).
> 
> Durante el periodo estudiado, se ha constatado que se derivaron de media del río Segre 651,5 hectómetros cúbicos anuales de agua a los Canales de Urgell y que se recogieron 320,2 más, procedentes de la lluvia, y 3,9 de las entradas de escorrentía superficiales y subterráneas externas en la zona regada. Los recursos hídricos totales que entraron en esta área fueron de 975,6 Hm3 y, de éstos, 348,8 hm3, se devolvieron al río aguas abajo.
> ...


http://iagua.es/noticias/agricultura...o-de-agua-7031

----------


## ben-amar

Mas de uno se lo deberia de leer y pensarlo.

----------


## milagro4

mmm muy buen aporte amigo

----------

